# Gästepass



## Verne1984 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs

ich bin mir echt unsicher ob ich mir D3 kaufen soll oder nicht und habe hier die möglichkeit gesehen das nette User ihren Gästpass abgeben. Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand seinen Pass gibt damit ich das Spiel testen kann und mich davon überzeugen das es sein Geld wert ist. 

Über eine PM mit Code würde ich mehr sehr freuen. Danke im voraus.


----------

